# trolling live baits



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Any of you slow troll live cigs in the deep water? I know hardtails are a go to but Ive had much better luck filling the well with cigs and herring lately. We are going to go try our luck saturday and do some bait pulling while hunting new deep drop bottom. 

How would you rig your smaller live baits? Bridle like the hardtails?

thanks 
Rob


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

How bout an umbrella rig with a cig trailor.....I'm thinking more of a visual for offshore
pelagics....Herring are pretty fragile but are preferred food for anything .....I slow troll with just a king leader ....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard to troll cigs very fast without them spinning on top of the water...no need to bridle cigs. Only time I bridle cigs or small hardtails is if suspending them from the kite, and I do that with small rubber bands. Threadfin get a rubber band through the nostrils for the kite. For tuna fishing, I hook them through the top of the back, closer to the "shoulders." Large hardtails and tunas used for marlin get floss bridles.


----------

